# Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??



## Schwabenteich (26. Apr. 2012)

Ich habe heute etwas im Teich herumgewurschtelt - Myriophyllum, __ Wasserpest und eine Wassernuss mit Nuss kamen rein - der erfrorene Schachtelhalm kam raus.

Dabei habe ich auch den Tannenwedel umgesetzt. Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass er jetzt nicht tief genug im Wasser ist. Soll ich ihn wieder tiefer setzen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Hi,

Tannenwedel ist an sich recht anspruchslos an die Pflanztiefe. Wächst vom nassen Ufer bis in über 1m Tiefe (im ganz flachen mickert  er aber gern und im tiefen bildet er keine "Tannenbäume" mehr aus, sondern nur ne unscheinbare Unterwasserform)

MfG Frank


----------



## Schwabenteich (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Tja, dann werde ich den Wedel wohl wieder tiefer legen müssen  Im Moment liegt er eher platt in der Gegend rum. Danke!

Gruß

Christine

Edita: kauft ein "d"


----------



## mitch (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Hallo Christine,

diese Tannenwedel sind bei mir auf ca. 90cm Tiefe


----------



## Schwabenteich (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

90 cm??? Hihi, Du machst mir Spaß. An Tiefe fehlt es doch ein wenig... Der Teich hat ca. 50 cm Tiefe, da könnte ich die Steine unterm Korb eigentlich ganz weglassen. 

Gruß

Christine


----------



## mitch (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

ja so tief wie möglich, lass einfach die Steine weg


----------



## Schwabenteich (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Eine Lage Steine ist weg - Rest kommt, wenn ich wieder sehen kann, was ich so anrichte (bin mir nicht sicher, ob noch alle Pflanzkörbe stehen  ) Die __ Schwertlilien sind mir fast umgekippt.  Bzw. müsste bis zum Wochenende die bestellte Ufermatte da sein, dann wird sowieso nochmals am Teich gefummelt. Aber danach gilt: es wird nur noch die Seerose gesetzt, danach ist Teich-rum-mach-Verbot. Sonst: 

Gruß

Christine


----------



## Zacky (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Habe dazu auch gleich mal eine Frage: Habt ihr die Tannenwedel in Substrat gestellt? Wenn ja welches? Sand? Spielsand oder Pflanzerde, AQ-Kies?

Hatte dazu mal was gelesen mit Sand als Substrat!?

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## mitch (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Hallo,

ich habe die 5 Tannenwedel die ich mal von Eugen bekommen habe so gepflanzt:

Pflanze + etwas wenig Lehm/Sand in ein Papiertaschentuch eingeschlagen, mit etwas Zwirn zubinden und an passender Stelle im Teich versenken - geht ganz leicht


----------



## Zacky (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Danke Dir!


----------



## Darven (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Guten morgen,
kann ich die Tannenwedel zusammen mit einer kl. Seerose in eine ca. 50cm Durchmesser Schale pflanzen, oder ist einer von Beiden zu dominant?


----------



## admh (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Hallo,

eine Frage zwischendurch.
Wurzelt abgeschnittener oder abgerissener Tannenwedel neu, wenn man ihn einpflanzt?

VG

Andreas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Hi Andreas,

Stecklinge sind beim Tannenwedel schon möglich, wurzeln aber nicht sicher. Ist ein Stück vom Rhizom am "Tannenbaum" vorhanden klappt es  besser

MfG Frank


----------



## admh (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Hallo Frank,

danke für den Tipp. 

VG

Andreas


----------



## Engelfee (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Hallo Mitch,

tolle Fotos - und so klar :shock .... arbeitest Du mit Filter?

Zu den Tannenwedeln hätte ich mal eine Frage: bei mir wachsen die auch super, aber ich hab ganz viele so weiße Wedel, wie bei Dir auch einige zu sehen sind....Vor einigen Wochen hatte ich die mal abgeschnitten, jetzt sind die weißen Wedel wieder da :shock

Machst Du da irgendwas oder läßt Du der natur ihren Lauf? 

Ich hab nur einen Mini mit 1000 ltr Wasser....komm also ganz gut ran

Mit den Wedeln über der Oberfläche, das funzt bei mir überhaupt nicht  ....deshalb sitzen sie am Boden... 

:cu

Traude


----------



## mitch (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Hallo Traude,

ja ich arbeite mit einem selbstgebauten Filter 






> Machst Du da irgendwas oder läßt Du der natur ihren Lauf?


also ich lasse die Tannenwedel wachsen - das große Abschneiden mach ich eingentlich im Spätherbst oder im zeitigen Frühjahr. __ Hornkraut & Co kommt auch übers Jahr aus dem Teich.



> Mit den Wedeln über der Oberfläche, das funzt bei mir überhaupt nicht


 einfach mal ned abschneiden


----------



## Engelfee (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*



> einfach mal ned abschneiden



Hallo Mitch,

so hatte ich das nicht gemeint....ich hab bisher nur einige weiße Wedel rausgemacht, den Rest hab ich noch nicht beschnitten... Schneidest du die Wedel wirklich ab oder dünnst Du aus?

Nein, ich habe zwei Pflanzgefäße im Teich. Das eine steht 60 tief und wuchert wie doll, das andere hab ich hochgesetzt, damit die Wedel rauswachsen sollen (ist so auf 20 cm Tiefe), aber das funzt überhaupt nicht....die Wedel wachsen nämlich nach unten. Dort vermehren sie sich auch ganz ordentlich - zumindest außerhalb des Topfes  und kümmern trotzdem. Mal schauen, wie es jetzt weiter tut, vielleicht setz ich den Topf auch noch runter....

LG

Traude  :cu


----------



## Schwabenteich (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Dem Tannenwedel ist das "Tieferlegen" eindeutig gut bekommen. Seit letzter Woche ragen die ersten Tännchen aus dem Wasser und unter Wasser wuchert es richtig 

Gruß

Christine


----------



## mitch (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Hallo Christine,

das freut mich für dich


----------



## Shiva88 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Guten Morgen an alle,

mein Tannenwedel ist in ca. 70 cm tiefe und mickert nur so vor sich hin 

Er wurde vor über einem Monat dirket in das Sand-Lehm gemisch gepflanzt, seitdem sind nur die Algen um ihn gewachsen (die ich auch regelmäßig entferne) aber der Tannenwedel ist keinen cm größer 

woran kann das liegen?

LG Jacky


----------



## admh (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Das habe ich bei unserem naturnahen Teich vor einem Jahr genauso gemacht und der Tannenwedel wollte einfach nicht wachsen. In diesem Jahr wuchert es. Ich würde der Pflanze etwas Zeit geben.
(Bei mir steht der Tannenwedel allerdings auf gut 40cm Tiefe, hat sich aber nun auf 70cm Tiefe ausgebreitet.)


----------



## Schwabenteich (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Hallo Jacky, beantworten kann ich das auch nicht. Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren schon mal Tannenwedel im Teich gepflanzt. Die sind auch nur gemickert, waren irgendwann von Algen überwuchert und sind dann einfach eingegangen. Warum? Keine Ahnung


----------



## Falco (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Der Tannenwedel hat doch den Ruf stark zu wuchern und auf vielen Shop-Seiten steht die Empfehlung zur Pflanzung in Körbe.

Habt ihr die Wedel alle ohne Körbe verbuddelt? Trau mich nicht so richtig - nicht, dass der alles zuwuchert?.....:weihn3


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Bei dem Naturteich des Onkels wuchern sie wie die Sau. Ganze rechte seite ist voll damit.
Bei mir sind sie in Pflanzkörben, habe mir ein paar von ihm mitgenommen (Große)
Dazu noch welche gekauft (Hornbach) für 3,49€ stehn bei 40 cm tiefe und kommen scho ngut hoch..

Gruss


----------



## rumbalotte (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Ich kann die hinsetzen wo ich will, da wächst nix    egal welche Tiefe, ob sonnig oder nicht. Alles andere schiesst dieses Jahr in die Höhe, wie lange nicht. 

Genauso verhält es sich bei mir mit dem __ Wollgras...egal wo gepflanzt, da kommt nischte


----------



## frido (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Meinen habe ich im April in Sand/ Lehm Gemisch gepflanzt. Bereits nach zwei Wochen war er von Fadenalgen umgarnt und die meisten Stängel gammelten bereits vor sich hin. Inzwischen sind von den 8 gepflanzten 5 verschwunden, die anderen drei haben sich aber gut erholt und haben die Wasseroberfläche durchbrochen. Ich lasse sie einfach mal in Ruhe und hoffe darauf, das sie 2013 richtig loslegen... Ach ja-bei mir stehen sie nur auf ca. 30 cm.


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

ich hab 3 mal Tannenwedel neu gesetzt, 2 davon wuchern schon, der 3 hat beim Goldi- Laichen stark gelitten 

ein winziges Restchen vom Vorjahr hat sich allerdings gut gemacht


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

@rumbalotte, ich habe dieses Frühjahr (Anfang April) __ wollgras bei einem Discounter gerettet. Dieses steht nur mit den Wurzeln knapp 1cm im Wasser, jetzt fängt es an zu blühen. Es steht vollsonnig in Spielsand. Es heißt je niedriger der Wasserspiegel, desto wahrscheinlicher die Blüte, aber das es gleich im 1.Jahr blüht, es war halt froh gerettet zu werden und nicht im Container zu landen. Probiers einfach nochmal aus im Herbst mit Umsetzen.
Zum Thema Tannenwedel: Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das im Frühjahr gepflanzter besser angeht, zwar noch kleiner ist, aber deutlich mehr Triebe hat. Im Nachfolgejahr werden die Triebe dann auch kräftiger...


----------



## rumbalotte (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Hi Kullerbär,

mein __ Wollgras hatte ich im letzten Jahr gekauft, in Spielsand gesetzt und es steht knapp von Wasser bedeckt in der Sonne.

Letztes Jahr schön geblüht, dieses Jahr - bis auf einen Puschel -  nix mehr


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Laut Wiki... kommt es in arktischen Regionen vor, also dürfte es auf keinen Fall erfroren sein. Ich mach im Herbst immer etwas sauber, alles was nicht ordentlich wächst, zieh ich raus, guck mir die Wurzeln an, kürze die wenn nötig etwas ein und setz sie wieder ein. Hat bisher bei __ Seekanne funktioniert, so ein kleiner Herbstputz. Dieses Jahr muss ich auch ans __ Laichkraut...Vielleicht hat das __ Wollgras auch besondere Ansprüche ans Wasser? Da könnte man sich nochmal informieren?!


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Seit ein paar Tagen bekommen meine Tannenwedel, pro Pflanze 5-6 neue Triebe heraus..
Das kleine gekaufte, hab ich in der zwischenzeit weggeschmissen..

Gruss


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Na siehste...man braucht etwas Geduld mit der Natur.


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tannenwedel - welche Pflanzhöhe??*

Die warn ja schon immer gut 
Die gekauften warn aber mist!!
Seit gestern Abend fallen die Triebe ab und treiben im Wasser.. (können jz neu eingepflanzt werden)


----------

